# Happy Birthday Seamus



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Today is Your Birthday ---Happy Birthday To You


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Seamus!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy birthday Seamus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Have a great birthday Seamus!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Seamus!!! You share the same birthday as my daughter.... She's 2 today!!! Wanna come join us at chuck E cheese to celebrate? lol


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy B Day to you


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday Seamus


----------

